# Ace Capri - Fiat Ducato X244 Cab Blind Problem - Fixable?



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a problem with my cab blind & I'm just wondering if anyone's had this problem & solved it.

The blind has always been "self supporting" i.e. when it's up it stays up, and you can (or could) feel counterbalance resistance when pulling it into place.

However, recently I had a problem when closing (or is it opening?? Blocking the window!!) it; I heard a bit of a "snap" & the tension seemed to go.

Now I left, or rather Sandra held, the blind in position & I nipped out & had a look through the windscreen. There are a couple of tension strings positioned about a third & 2 thirds along the width which run to the top of the blind, cross over & run to the opposite side, as indicated on my rubbish addition to the picture shown.



The strings are retained by basically pieces of duct tape stuck to the blind & a couple of these had broken leaving the strings loose.

Now I've fixed the strings back in position, but there is still no counterbalance tension on the blind. When I close it, it just wants to fall open again, although I can keep it closed using the sun visors.

Has anyone else come across this & is there a fix? I don't want to take it apart blind (pardon the pun) in case a load of bits come out, so I could do with seeing an exploded view or manual for the blind

Sorry for the ramble, but
.
.
.
.
.
.
Any Ideas??? 8O


----------

